# Ken Gentry's He Shall Have Dominion back in print



## crhoades (Jul 30, 2006)

here

I'm pretty sure it's a Wipf and Stock reprint.

617 pp., paper, with indexes. 

Back in print May 28, 2006! This is a reprint of the Second Edition of the fullest contemporary statement of postmillennialism. 

He Shall Have Dominion offers theological, historical, and exegetical arguments for postmillennialism. It provides three full chapters on common objections. Provides thorough exegesis of postmillennialism's key texts, such as Isa 2; 1 Cor 15; Matt 28; 2 Thess 2; and more. 

Reviews 
"œEverything a postmillennial catechumen needs. Masterfully brings all the various aspects of the debate into focus" (Credenda/ Agenda). 

"œTHE BOOK to give to one not convinced. Exegetically based, ethically balanced" (Christian Standard). 

He Shall Have Dominion is as convincing as it is Biblical. This book is the most biblical, insightful, common-sense eschatalogical treatise in print. This book is about victory. Jesus is Victor. Dr. Gentry leaves no stone unturned. He deals seriously with ALL of the arguments typically leveled at Postmillennialism. Read it for yourself. Gentry proves that Postmillennialism is the eschatology and philosophy of history that is contained in HOLY Scripture." (Apocalipsis.org) 

"œIf this book were a play it would deserve a standing ovation" (Counsel of Chalcedon). 

"œHighly recommended" (Contra Mundum). 

Table of Contents 
Foreword, Gary North
Preface to First Edition
Preface to Second Edition

PART ONE: INTRODUCTION
1. The Significance of Eschatology
2. The Purpose of this Treatise
3. The Pessimistic Millennial Views
4. Introduction to Postmillennialism

PART TWO: INTERPRETATION

5. The Revelation of Truth
6. The Covenants of Redemption
7. The Righteousness of God
8. The Hermeneutic of Scripture

PART THREE: EXPOSITION
9. Creation
10. Anticipation
11. Realization
12. Expansion
13. Consummation

PART FOUR: SPECIFICATION
14. Time Frames
15. Features
16. Characters
17. Revelation

PART FIVE: OBJECTION
18. Pragmatic Objections
19. Theological Objections
20. Biblical Objections

PART SIX: CONCLUSION
21. Concluding Remarks
22. Appendix A: Cultural Antinomianism
23. Appendix B: Postmillennialism and Suffering
24. Appendix C: Brief Critique of Hyper-Preterism

BIBLIOGRAPHY
Select Scripoture Index
Author Index
Subject Index


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 30, 2006)

I own a first print. VERY good book!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I own a first print. VERY good book!



Wish I did...very pricey on the used market if you can even find it. I'd like to have his DVD course on postmil but that will have to wait as well. What did you find were the strengths and weaknesses of the book?


----------



## MW (Jul 30, 2006)

Is he postmil? What is his interpretation of Rev. 20? I have discovered most people who call themselves postmil are actually optimistic amils after the Warfieldian kind.

[Edited on 7-31-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## Peter (Jul 30, 2006)

Puritan Postmillennialism v. Rushdoony Postmill

David Silversides on Rev 20



Nonetheless, the similarities between optimistic amil (Rushdoony Postmil) and postmil are greater than pessimistic amil and optimistic amil. The 2 forms of amill only share the same interpretation of Rev 20. Opt. Amil and postmill share similar or identical views on many passages. Isa 2, 11, 45; Dan 2; and the meaning of Christ's kingdom parables, etc. 

[Edited on 7-31-2006 by Peter]


----------



## MW (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Puritan Postmillennialism v. Rushdoony Postmill



Just perused the thread. It demonstrates alot of the confusion which prevails in modern popular thought.


----------



## Peter (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the confusion there was partly me unable to explain things clearly. Besides that, these issues have always been hotly controverted.


----------



## MW (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought you did a fair job considering the complexities of the issues.


----------



## MW (Jul 31, 2006)

From Keith Mathison's review of Cornelis Venema's Promise of the Future (http://www.ligonier.org/review/revheader.php?resourceid=190).



> "In his criticism of postmillennilaism, Venema only criticizes that version of postmillennialism that understands the millennium to be a specific period of time in our future within the present inter-advental age. There are, however, a growing number of postmillennialists who understand the millennium to be symbolic of the entire inter-advental era. Venema's work raises the possibility of discussing how much difference actually exists between his "optimistic amillennialism" and those versions of postmillennialism (like my own) that see the millennium as spanning the entire period of time between Christ's first and second advent."



I suspect the differences would be minute. A posmillennialism which allows for an inaugurated eschatology is that which optimisitc amillennialists have always held to, namely, that Christ will return after the millennium, and the millennium was inagurated by the ascension of Christ and outpouring of the Holy Ghost.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> From Keith Mathison's review of Cornelis Venema's Promise of the Future (http://www.ligonier.org/review/revheader.php?resourceid=190).
> 
> 
> ...



I love Venema's book. It is what I believe is one of the best books published on the subject. I read it last year.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 31, 2006)

Part of a series of lectures on eschatology here.

There should be a #18 (final) very shortly (07/31/2006) which is a review of the 17 week series.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 31, 2006)

According to the puritans, are we in the millennium now?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2006)

My edition of HSHD is signed by Ken under his name he wrote "Gen 1 -- Rev 22".

I seem to recall Davis Chilton saying once that every orthodox christian was to a certain extent Amil, and to some extent every orthodox christian was Postmil.


----------



## Peter (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> According to the puritans, are we in the millennium now?



According to the Puritans we're probably still in the 42 months (to further complicate things). We'll be in the millennium when the kingdoms of this world become the kingdoms of our Lord and of His Christ. The mill is a period of time when Satan is prevented from deceiving the nations and the gospel receives immeasurable success. We are still living in a time where the gospel meets considerable opposition and most of the world lies in darkness.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 31, 2006)

For an alternative see  Kim Riddlebarger on Amillennialism

rsc


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 31, 2006)

Kenneth Gentry's dominion theology is blatant eisegesis.


----------

